# Sportjujutsu Rules



## DokanDojo (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Forum Members,
Our style of jujutsu has Dokan Kumite as its official fighting system. It is an Ippon Shobu-system with knockdown rules. 
Is their any other jujutsu organization competing under knockdown/fullcontact rules?


----------

